# Z MPG



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Took my Z on it's first road trip earlier today. Normally when I drive around town I get between 19 and 22 MPG. Not this time...








Most I got was 32.8, but I didn't have the camera with me...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mine says 28.9mpg right now......I honestly don't think those numbers are right, lol. It'd be downright phenomenal if I was actually getting 28mpg with 400whp.


----------



## n1np (Feb 6, 2006)

I have measured mileage to gallons and what I calculate is different than what the car says. Road trips (70mph on the Interstate) get 30-31 mpg consistently. Back roads fun driving gets 24-26. The car display hovers around 28mpg. Is that the mpg since I have owned the car? Or is it a 'last X fillups' calculation?

Anyway, I am pleasantly surprised at the Z's economy. My SAAB 900 turbo coupe (2.0 litre 190 HP) got 34-36 mpg. That's not much difference in mpg compared to the difference in displacement.

Ben N1NP


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

In my driving, which is 95% city driving in Dallas, I get around 19.5mpg. I did take it on a 2000m roadtrip, and I was getting over 30 for that trip.

Omicron


----------



## VEX (Jun 19, 2006)

Board is calculating all till u reset it, not the last fill-up or something.

Lowest consumption was 7 litres on 100km, thats about 2galons on 60-70 miles....but its always around 5gal


----------



## rippla (Jul 18, 2006)

How can you reset the MPG on the guage


----------

